# Interesting Read on Food in America



## tenspeed (Mar 11, 2017)

I just finished reading "Ten Restaurants That Changed America" by Paul Freedman.

https://www.amazon.com/Ten-Restaurants-That-Changed-America/dp/0871406802/ 

  I picked it up at the local library in the new book section.  An enjoyable read for anyone interested in food in America.


----------

